# 32" LED LCD TV WiFi and good Video format support



## ankushkool (May 6, 2014)

I am looking for 2 main features.

1. Wide array for video support (*.avi, *.mkv, *.mov, *.mp4, *.mpeg, *.mpg, *.wmv)
2. WiFi/DLNA support to play images/video from smartphones/tablets (Not sure about videos)

Budget: Upto 40k

Below are few I likes but the features dont give the details I want, would really appreciate you comments/experience.

1. *www.panasonic.com/in/consumer/tv/led-lcd-tv/th-l32e6d.html (This is preferred just wanted to know it it has any cons)


2. *www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-32LB5610


3. *www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-32LN5400-led-lcd-tvs


4. *www.samsung.com/in/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/UA32F5100ARLXL


5. *www.samsung.com/in/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/UA32H5100ARMXL


6. *www.philips.co.in/c/televisions/5000-series-led-tv-32pfl5578_v7/prd/


----------



## ithehappy (May 6, 2014)

You can go for the Panny, I mean the E6. It's a lovely TV. Alternatively you can go for this Sony, *www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-32w700b

Panny is IPS, Sony is VA. Your call.

Just forget those other models you mentioned.


----------



## ankushkool (May 6, 2014)

Can you just elaborate bit more? What's VA? And why you say not to consider others? It's coz they lack features!


----------



## geekvishal (May 6, 2014)

VA is panel used by Sony and Samsung, which is not better than IPS panel used in LG and Panasonic, in terms of viewing angle and colour reproduction.


----------



## Gollum (May 6, 2014)

I'm on the side of IPS panel anytime. For a TV IPS is the way to go.
Ive seen the sony tv in croma, its not good for the cost of 40k, its best to buy a HD media player and connect that to the PC as its cheap and better.


----------



## ankushkool (May 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I'm on the side of IPS panel anytime. For a TV IPS is the way to go.
> Ive seen the sony tv in croma, its not good for the cost of 40k, its best to buy a HD media player and connect that to the PC as its cheap and better.



Can you give more details! Which monitor are you recommending? I doubt there are good 32" monitors.


----------



## Minion (May 8, 2014)

*Re: 32&quot; LED LCD TV WiFi and good Video format support*

^IPS and VA are panel types they both have advantages and disadvantages for e.g IPS have wider viewing angle but mostly suffers from less contrast ratio while VA panel generally have better contrast ratio but viewing angle is not great.
Audition these models choose what you like most
Sony 32W700B
Panasonic  32E6D
Philips 7977(I am not sure if it has wifi)

- - - Updated - - -

More the contrast ratio more realistic Picture is.


----------

